# Summer speed in southern hemisphere



## Tendele (Nov 29, 2014)

I know all you guys are freezing up in Northern hemishere but its summer here now and Im getting some good speed . We had almost 30 degree celcius today , 82 degrees farenheit, so I thought I would have a go. I got 435 fps using single theraband gold 26 cm long 30 mm at fork and 10 mm at pouch. Ammo was 6.35 mm stainless ball bearing. Sorry but no video. I will get around to it soon. 
Am confident I can go faster with a smaller pouch. Anyone willing to give me dimensions of a pouch suitable?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Try a woven pouch ... check Wingshooter's tutorial on how to make them. They are very light but very strong ... good properties for maximum speed.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Shamwari (Jan 18, 2016)

Holy moly that is fast.


----------



## Shamwari (Jan 18, 2016)

How far are you drawing it?


----------



## Tendele (Nov 29, 2014)

Shamwari said:


> How far are you drawing it?


I am drawing pretty much full butterfly. Not quite sure as I,am normally home alone doing it. i need someone to video me or I should get hold of the Go Pro and set it up on a tripod.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

As to the pouch, you don't even need one..just make the band one continuous one...more on that at the bottom of this post.

Geez! That is zipping right along! Yeah, with that banding and draw and that light ammo, I imagine so! Yeah, someday get a vid going, I'd love to see it. I can't shoot butterfly worth a hoot but it's fun watching others. I'd use a thin slim minimum sized leather pouch myself. I changed to hour glass designed pouches...here's an image I drew quickly but my leather ones look the same. They offer the very minimum air resistance yet have enough leather to prevent tear outs at the band attachment holes. For speed and not endurance, you can use the thinnest leather without getting tear outs...if it lasts for ten shots, fine.

You could round the ends of the hour glass pouch for more weight removal too. I made this for cylinder ammo but you could use it for round as well. There needn't be a center hole either. You could punch a small hole beside but not too close to the large band holes too so eliminate yet more mass.

As far as videoing it, if you have a cell phone with cam you can set it on something like your car hood and prop it up with things and shot the video of you shooting like that, then grab it and take it with you to video in the same video with no stops or cuts (the rules) to verify the chronograph read out each shot. The important thing is to keep the camera running with no stops or cuts to verify what yu did. I think there is a tutorial on this subject somewhere on this forum's links.

=========================ULTIMATE POWER=======================

The ultimate however, and this has been done with much success, is to eliminate a pouch altogether and just use the band itself as one continuous thing. I think if I were trying for speed that's exactly the ticket...and it all stretches therefore there is no dead anything. With a pouch and ties, you have about two inches of dead weight that is not contributing at all to the force of propulsion...an inch on each side of the ball. Do you want that?

I forget what poster did this but he reported that no extraordinary wear happened to the part of the band that housed the ball. You mark with a pen the exact middle and place the ball there, draw and release.


----------



## Tendele (Nov 29, 2014)

Chuck Daehler said:


> As to the pouch, you don't even need one..just make the band one continuous one...more on that at the bottom of this post.Geez! That is zipping right along! Yeah, with that banding and draw and that light ammo, I imagine so! Yeah, someday get a vid going, I'd love to see it. I can't shoot butterfly worth a hoot but it's fun watching others. I'd use a thin slim minimum sized leather pouch myself. I changed to hour glass designed pouches...here's an image I drew quickly but my leather ones look the same. They offer the very minimum air resistance yet have enough leather to prevent tear outs at the band attachment holes. For speed and not endurance, you can use the thinnest leather without getting tear outs...if it lasts for ten shots, fine.You could round the ends of the hour glass pouch for more weight removal too. I made this for cylinder ammo but you could use it for round as well. There needn't be a center hole either. You could punch a small hole beside but not too close to the large band holes too so eliminate yet more mass.As far as videoing it, if you have a cell phone with cam you can set it on something like your car hood and prop it up with things and shot the video of you shooting like that, then grab it and take it with you to video in the same video with no stops or cuts (the rules) to verify the chronograph read out each shot. The important thing is to keep the camera running with no stops or cuts to verify what yu did. I think there is a tutorial on this subject somewhere on this forum's links.=========================ULTIMATE POWER=======================The ultimate however, and this has been done with much success, is to eliminate a pouch altogether and just use the band itself as one continuous thing. I think if I were trying for speed that's exactly the ticket...and it all stretches therefore there is no dead anything. With a pouch and ties, you have about two inches of dead weight that is not contributing at all to the force of propulsion...an inch on each side of the ball. Do you want that?I forget what poster did this but he reported that no extraordinary wear happened to the part of the band that housed the ball. You mark with a pen the exact middle and place the ball there, draw and release.


Thanks Chuck. You are always very forthcoming with sensible information. As far as the continuos bands go with no pouch at all, it makes sense . My only concern there is RTS. Is it not easy for the small ball bearing to get hooked up in the band as you release and then come back at you? I am going to order some kangaroo leather from my neighbours in Australia and make afew good pouches from that. I will get some video to the forum soon as I want to get some badges for both speed and power rangers.


----------

